
Dropbox and Box are the incumbents ripe to be disrupted - akmedia01
A decade ago, our digital life started to expand with photos and documents. A single personal computer started to expand to tablets, phones and laptops. We like to see the same photo or document from phone to tablet to laptop. Dropbox solved this problem with a centralized storage where we can dump all our files and access them from wherever we want. To make it a viable business model, a subscription service got attached to storage size. We started dumping all our photos, documents, scanned receipts, photocopies into different folders.<p>The problem we face today is very different. Some of the important documents such as scanned receipts, tax returns documents are also dumped into the same folders. It is difficult to search and find them. Literally it is like searching a needle in haystack. Sharing the document with the right person is also difficult. We make yet another copy of downloading the document and emailing to share it. Once emailed, the document gets shared for ever without owners&#x27; control. Researchers found many corporate sensitive data was shared without knowledge. Check this article published by Adversis. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adversis.io&#x2F;research&#x2F;pandorasbox)<p>While Dropbox, box and google drive helped solve storing and sharing our digital lives, the innovation has stalled. Monthly subscriptions and ever growing storage size is not the only option.<p>At proofbox, we turned it around and looked at with a different lens. what if we provide a transaction based service to store and retrieve important documents only and that is tracked in blockchain? Users pay only transaction fee and no monthly subscription cost. checkout https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.proofbox.io and provide your feedback.
======
100100010001
It is already being disrupted. Filecoin does this exact same thing along with
a bunch of other new blockchains. Do you have a beta net out yet? It says sign
up, but that doesn't seem smart. Now, instead of facebook selling my data... I
just sign up with you and the whole world can see the blockchain, correlate
content with devices, and make it easier for governments and cooperations to
use individuals data for advertising, tracking, and censorship?

~~~
akmedia01
Thanks for your reply. yes we have a working version. Data is encrypted and
hash is stored in blockchain. no data/content leak.

~~~
100100010001
Where is the blockchain explorer? Is it your own blockchain or are you just a
dapp? And you are still leaking information.

~~~
el_dev_hell
It's running on the Ethereum blockchain from what I can see on their homepage.

~~~
akmedia01
That's right. It is running ethereum. Serial number or unique number that
identifies any physical item such as laptop has that number printed on the
bottom. Having serial number stored in blockchain is similar to printing
serial number in the back of an item.

~~~
100100010001
So... it is either centralized or everyone can track your content and device.

